# Suggestion box script



## Prrebel (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi all,

I am looking to add a Suggestion Box or a Comments box to a web page.
The users that will be using the page do not have email access, so I need a script that will allow them to voice their concerns, and be read by 1 or 2 admin staff.

Does anyone have a script that can do this?

Cheers
Cliff


----------



## Hurley6x (Mar 8, 2006)

I would reccomend using a simple form mailer. There are several websites that offer free formmail services.

http://www.form-mail.com/

They are one of them but require phone activation (its actually quite simple)


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Do you know if your host supports asp or php?


----------

